# Macroblocking on HDNET/Discovery HD



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

HD is really becoming the pits, but I told myself years ago it would happen, just look at SD over the years.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

The voom channels look worse to me, I think I was watching Equator and every time something moved it turned into blocks.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kb7oeb said:


> The voom channels look worse to me, I think I was watching Equator and every time something moved it turned into blocks.


 I have found that some broadcasts in HD are just poor quality (Several respective to VOOM). I'm thinking that when they recorded the program they used poor equipment thus creating poor quality HD. I also think that compression is a factor, but with the VOOM transponders I don't think they are compressing them yet.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

yes they are, Voom has looked bad lately as well, lots of pixels lately.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ehren said:


> yes they are, Voom has looked bad lately as well, lots of pixels lately.


So if I'm paying $5 a month for the voom channels, I'm only getting $4 worth of quality because of the stripping of the data? It was very good when I subscribed to it. Maybe we should be getting a discount because of the compression. Looks like another phone call to E*


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Is there any difference on the sat you use? I'm using 129 and some of them look really bad but others look good.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kb7oeb said:


> Is there any difference on the sat you use? I'm using 129 and some of them look really bad but others look good.


I have tried using 129 and found that the signal strength is very low as compared to 61.5. That may have some effect. Who knows how they are uplinking the voom channels on 129?


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

See my bitrate chart
(was last updated in August but hasn't been updated because everything is basically the same as of now):

http://home.bigsandybb.com/gmurrell/bitrate.html

6 of the Voom channels are still running in 1280x1080i HD-Lite mode, exactly how Directv sends out ALL their HDTV, picture quality is rubbish with this downconverting from the true HDTV 1920x1080i signal

HDTV quality is going down the tubes very much so, Mpeg4 is not going to change this, I wish the HDNets were on C-Band

-Gary


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

Gary Murrell said:


> See my bitrate chart
> (was last updated in August but hasn't been updated because everything is basically the same as of now):
> 
> http://home.bigsandybb.com/gmurrell/bitrate.html
> ...


I thought it was?? 

http://www.lyngsat.com/g13h1.html


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow, I had no idea that all those Voom channels were only 1280x1080, I am really mad now. HBO-HD running at 9 MBPS? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have HDNet & DiscoveryHD on Adelphia cable - I haven't noticed any macroblocking or other digital artifacts at all -- so far, I have an excellent picture.

I have been pleased with my recent switch from E* to Adelphia, not to mention that I'm also saving $30/m, or $75 overall, considering what I _was_ paying for E* + basic cable + internet, separately.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Watch the little cheerleader promo for Mav Gear on HDNet= Pixel HELL!


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Did you give up the Voom too Nick?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

HBO and Showtime still look good on 148. Even though the bitrate isn't much higher, I don't see the pixelation that I sometimes see on the 110 versions.


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

ehren said:


> HD is really becoming the pits, but I told myself years ago it would happen, just look at SD over the years.


I haven't noticed any difference at all. College football today on HDNet was incredible.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

KingLoop said:


> Did you give up the Voom too Nick?


Yes, I totally canned E* in favor of Adelphia's _UltimateAdvantagePak_ + HD + an HD DVR


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

MonstersHD and Equator HD are just about the best channels on Dish in regards to HD, they have high bitrate and are not downrezzed, both the HDNets have high bitrate also but the HDNet channel has been pixelizing alot lately, HDNet movies is fine 

6 out of the 10 vooms are 1280x1080i, the other 4 that are not look superb

-Gary


----------



## nospam (Sep 28, 2005)

DN Discovery HD version has terrible PQ compare to cable providers. 
I already reported it. http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=461853#post461853
Big mistake switching from cable to satellite.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

So, which of the Voom channels are the hi rez and which are the low rez?


..Doyle


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

My eyes tell me which ones are downrezzed, most folks will also

My chart tells all info though:

http://home.bigsandybb.com/gmurrell/bitrate.html

-Gary


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

DiscoveryHD took a hit on PQ just before the Olympics in 2004, when added another channel per transponder. Hasn't been the same since. Ironic, since some of their highest-rated shows (American Choppers and Monster Garage), show alot of welding shots, which are hard on MEG2 encoders and tend to pixellate alot.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

ehren said:


> Watch the little cheerleader promo for Mav Gear on HDNet= Pixel HELL!


What type of TV do you have?


----------

